# Luftwaffe Aircraft Field Reports or Documents



## aquarya (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi, All,

I looked back at an older post on the forum in regards to my main theme: Egon Mayer and January 7, 1944. One of the members, Vanir, (now banned) had given me Egon Mayer's A-6 werknummer as 470468, and stated it had 6 x 20 mm, and that it was the plane he also flew when he was killed on March 2, 1944.

Does anyone know where he would have gotten this Werknummer and the information that it had 6 x 20 mm? 

He suggested I find Luftwaffe field records or documents to get more information. Are there any field records in BAMA Freiburg? If yes, in which record group?

If no, where might I find them? I'm looking on invenio, and google, and my captured records books, and can't find anything, but that's nothing new or unusual.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated...

heather


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2017)

Heather,

Maybe try contacting some one from this webpage. He does have the wrk number that is posted above.

Aces of the Luftwaffe - Egon Mayer

All the best
Paul


----------

